# clicking bones or joints



## solo (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi, wonder if any one else has experienced their dogs bones clicking? My lab runs like mad,plays fine didn't limp but her bones or joints just keep on clucking, she didn't seem in any pain at all so just wondering what it could be ? Thanx


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

If she's young then it could be growth issues. If she's older it can be joint issues. 

Try giving her some salmon oil in her food or Yumove/Mobile bones supplements.

If you're worried - take her to the vets. Try and limit some of her exercise until the clicking stops. She may be overdoing it slightly.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

If it's only just started, then it needs checking out ASAP. Clicking joint is one of the signs of Cruciate injury.

If it's been constant it may be nothing serious but needs checking next time you are in the vets.


----------



## worzelrummage (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm currently going through the same thing with my 6 month puppy. Started a couple of weeks ago. Only happens if he walks at a certain pace. Its very difficult to work out exactly where the clicking is coming from.

One thing I was told to check, is if the dogs nails are in need of a trim and are clicking together. Still can't work out if that is what it is but will keep you updated with my progress with this problem.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The trouble with leaving things like this for too long is, if there is an issue with the joints, arthritis will not take long to set in.
I'm sure no one wants a young dog with arthritis!


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

My third german shepherd developed arthritis and hip dysplasia when he was a puppy his joints used to click a lot.
I hope its nothing serious with yours.


----------



## worzelrummage (Mar 21, 2014)

My pup is booked in for X-ray on his neutering date. Under a month away. I'm also going to put him onto yumove asap. Hopefully this may help.


----------



## solo (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi thanks for all your replies, she is 20mnths old i did wonder if it was her nails clicking together but as a previous reply says its only when she walks slowly indoors i can hear it ! i have her booster injections soon so will spk to the vet then, i gve her vetzym high strength bone supplements already and her kibble has glucosamine in it as well x


----------



## phila6se (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Yumove manufacturer are offering a free sample just go here and choose free sample fill in the form and away you go.


----------



## solo (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks, i will give it a try. Any thing to help her.


----------



## stevenruizok (Oct 20, 2016)

solo said:


> Thanks, i will give it a try. Any thing to help her.


Did you ever find out what was wrong with your dog?


----------



## solo (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi, no I didn't have too as I out her on the yumove advance and she was fine, I thought I'd give it a go and it worked, she's still on the yumove but can't get the advance now, only from vets which is a shame, but now looks like she's got crutiate prob, have x-rays Monday.


----------



## stevenruizok (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh no I'm sorry to hear that. My dogs ankles crack and pop pretty loudly with every step. The vet has taken three sets of X-rays and can't find anything wrong. The only thing she can think of is a torn meniscus but there is no limping so she doesn't advise doing anything else.


----------



## solo (Mar 26, 2014)

Try the yumove of mobile bones by pooch &mutt it's like a powder u mix in their food, it's so annoying when you know something s not right and you don't know what to do for them. Hope you get there in the end.


----------



## stevenruizok (Oct 20, 2016)

Do you think your dogs popping is related to the new acl problems ?


----------



## solo (Mar 26, 2014)

Could very well be, apparently it can be a sign, but then she's had no symptoms since she's been on the yumove until now, but only trouble is she had a slipped disc 2yrs ago so it could be something to do with her spine again, but I'm really hoping it's not, poor baby she's been thru spool much in her 4 yesrs.


----------



## stevenruizok (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh no. Well thank you for your help. Hopefully your baby will be just fine


----------



## solo (Mar 26, 2014)

stevenruizok said:


> Oh no. Well thank you for your help. Hopefully your baby will be just fine


No problem, wish I had the answer but good luck for your babe.


----------

